# stolen sled



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

Taken from kebler pass (colorado)trail head on april 10th 
suspecious white toyota was looking in rear of other sleds for keys

1996 polaris indy sport (green) with cover
help me find my sled before it snows in great shape 

thanks all

[email protected]


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Gee, you might end up having to use your feet and earn your turns. The horror...


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey easy there Cmike 1....guy just got his sled ripped off. No need for those types of responses. If your not willing to keep your eyes peeled dont bother replying. Posts like yours are lame. Not funny at all.

Hey Bud, good luck with the recovery. My condolences
Kent


----------



## DirtyWater (Jul 19, 2006)

Yah, it takes a special kind to post something like that.

Good luck finding your sled. I'll keep a look out here in Summit.

And make sure you notify the state sled registration people incase someone tries to register it.


----------



## bshack93 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hey mike you are a jack ass and truly uneducated and inexperienced. Skiing is certainly a work out...but if you have ever tried to ride a sled in deep powder you will realize there is no more intense full body work out to be had. Idiots like you who cant play nice should just shut the .. up.


----------



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

I attached this to the other post: I also had some sleds stolen in march from the vail area. one was a 05' Polaris RMK 700 136" and a 02" polaris rmk 800 151" both sleds were on a two place yacht club trailer. I left them outside for a few days and bam... they be gone. I hope karma bite these fuckers in the ass. :evil: Thanks for keeping your eyes out! pray for snow!


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*my stolen sled*

hey mike I'd love to go hiking with you. Did i not mention the sled was stolen from the trail head at kebler pass. it's a 94 polaris. oh you thought I rallyit up the antracites didn'tyou. But really I'd love to go hike with you there's some great turns back there. I do not enjoy split boarding an extra two or three hours from irwin out. Sorry I'm not that hard core. One more lap and my sled and three or four friends out and it's usually time for work at 4pm. Sorry I didn't clarify and if you've ever been to kebler you'd know that there are lots of freaks just like me who have to maximize our rec potential while paying for our gas.

love ya
jenneral


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

*my stolen sled*

hey mike I'd love to go hiking with you. Did i not mention the sled was stolen from the trail head at kebler pass. it's a 94 polaris. oh you thought I rallyit up the antracites didn'tyou. But really I'd love to go hike with you there's some great turns back there. I do not enjoy split boarding an extra two or three hours from irwin out. Sorry I'm not that hard core. One more lap and my sled and three or four friends out and it's usually time for work at 4pm. Sorry I didn't clarify and if you've ever been to kebler you'd know that there are lots of freaks just like me who have to maximize our rec potential while paying for our gas.

love ya
jenneral


----------



## frenchy (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey Jenn, good luck and can't wait to ski with you. Holley told me about your stolen sled the other day. I feel for ya.


----------



## jenneral (Aug 28, 2006)

hey mike namaste


----------

